# Where to get used Snowmobile parts



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

Does anyone know where I can pick-up used snowmobile parts for a 92 Arctic Cat 440?


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Steve at B's Outback Motorsports in Hyrum deals a lot in salvaged snowmobile parts, he may be able to help you.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

Do you have a phone number for him?


----------

